# Mountain bike for free



## cabbieman (29 May 2017)

Having a bit of a clear out. I have an old mountain bike I bought second hand off a mate about 5 years ago for £20. It's obviously not a top of the range jobbie but it maybe usefully to someone. It all works ok but could do with a bit of tlc. I fitted schwalbe road tyres on as I was using it on the road occasionally but it will come with a couple of knoblys as well. 21 gears on a triple sin.
Located in Old Arley north Warwickshire


----------



## wisdom (29 May 2017)

Nice offer.After all it could get someone into cycling.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2017)

@smokeysmoo any good for you , although it does look a bit small


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @smokeysmoo any good for you , although it does look a bit small


Especially since smokey is 6' 5" tall! 

Generous offer, @cabbieman. It would probably help to find a new owner if you were to tell us how big the bike is. I'm sure that it will be too small for smokey, but it is hard to tell from a photo what size it is.


----------



## cabbieman (29 May 2017)

Sorry guys. It's 22" according to the seat post


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @smokeysmoo any good for you , although it does look a bit small


Aye it'd be a bit wee for little old me


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2017)

cabbieman said:


> Sorry guys. It's 22" according to the seat post


thats a decent size for an mtb


----------



## cabbieman (29 May 2017)

I'm 5'8" and it's fine. The seat post goes up a fair way so should be good for a 6 footer easy enough.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 May 2017)

Isnt it frustrating when you cannot even give something away.

Good on you for offering though.


----------



## cabbieman (31 May 2017)

I know. Il offer it elsewhere for cyclists and if no luck I'll offer it on the local free pages for my area but I know from past offerings there will be the usual people trying to get everything they can for free. Their names keep popping up over time and you just know they're trying to make money out of it. I could probably get £20 easily but I'd rather it go to someone who needs it. Then again, if I do offer it for sale at least that will keep some of the chancers away.


----------



## broady (1 Jun 2017)

Ask your local school to see if they could give it to one of their students that would benefit from it.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jun 2017)

https://birminghambikefoundry.org


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jun 2017)

I am tempted tbh but at 5 foot 7 " and i only run 86 cm from pedal to saddle or 69 cm to BB with 170 mm cranks


----------



## cabbieman (3 Jun 2017)

Gone to my bro in law who needs the exercise. With 5 kids under 7 I don't know if he'll get any time tho


----------



## flake99please (3 Jun 2017)

It could be just what he needs for a little 'escape'.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jun 2017)

flake99please said:


> It could be just what he needs for a little 'escape'.


Also tire him out so they don't end up with 6 kids under 8!


----------



## cabbieman (3 Jun 2017)

He's been done now


----------

